# Hello



## petmc1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello. So long story short me and the wife got our dog about 2 years ago when she was a few months old, from the humane society. Got her on Merricks dry with wet as topper for dinner (dry lamb and rice/all flavors wet). the 1st 9 months we had her she had bad itchies. Finally got her tested Help Finding new dry food-gigi.jpg and no food allergy food but alot of environmental. Kept her on Merricks but she gets the runs every few weeks. This time there was blood, ALOT (vet found not bugs or anything else). Decided it was something in the food (we think it's in the canned food). Trying to find a dry that she can eat without having to add any wet to it.

We are thinking about getting Orijen or Fromm. I would ideally like to get Farmina but there's nothing locally and we need something now since her bland diet is up tomorrow.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I would take her off Merrick asap. Call or Facebook Farmina and get them to send you out some samples. It truly is an excellent food and the owners are very particular about where their products are sourced from and their practices (eg non GMO ingredients and they used dehydrated meat instead of meals). Merrick is very shady now as a company, I can PM you some info if you like. It's a shame as I use to really love their Dried Lung (lamb/beef) treats, but knowing what I know now, never again will my dogs eat any of their products.


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

Farmina is worth the wait of a few days. Continue the bland diet until you can get Farmina online. SportDogFood.com and Amazon have the full line. Chewy has only large bags. There is TheHealthyPetStore.com in California that has all the foods as well.

Orijen will give your dog worse runs than Merrick and Orijen isn't known for having good palatability.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I would say that if your dog is having reactions like that to the food, it's definitely not the one for him. I would definitely consider another. Generally, where there are sensitivities I like to recommend a somewhat simpler diet. I have seen dogs on the holistic foods like Merrick that have sensitive stomachs and they go to something simpler and it helps a lot.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously, there is no way Merrick is holistic. I've been really shocked at what I've learn't about their company and their practices lately. It's really eroded my faith in what I believed were reputable pet food companies.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

What about Nature's Variety, its now sold at Petsmart, you also can see if they have Nulo, and Castor and Pollux. Also at Petsmart you have Nature's Recipe. 

I like Fromm as well, but the wait if you have to have it shipped is a pain sometimes (when done on the weekend)! You could also try Dr. Tim's if you don't mind getting it online from chewy or doggiefood.com


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

No, not NV. Trust me on that. Their meals are very high in ash. Dr Tims is good.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm big on food with no recalls. fromm, farmina.


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

Matsuro said:


> What about Nature's Variety, its now sold at Petsmart, you also can see if they have Nulo, and Castor and Pollux. Also at Petsmart you have Nature's Recipe.
> 
> I like Fromm as well, but the wait if you have to have it shipped is a pain sometimes (when done on the weekend)! You could also try Dr. Tim's if you don't mind getting it online from chewy or doggiefood.com


Castor & Pollux is part of Merrick, overpriced and terrible reputation. Do some homework on Merrick. 

Nulo and Nature's Variety don't make their own foods and the fact they are in big box stores is a reason to stay away.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Merrick gave my boxer diarrhea, too - very quickly, even when I did a very slow switch, so I took him off of it. You may want to try a grain free, fish-based, moderate protein/fat kibble. Was your dog tested for pancreatitis? This would make a huge difference in what he can eat.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

bett said:


> I'm big on food with no recalls. fromm, farmina.


Add Dr Tims and Annamaet.


----------



## dude22blue (Sep 12, 2014)

This is very strange, this is my 1st post ever. But I do not remember posting here. Did OP steal my post? But MollyWoppy I would like that Merrick Info when you get a chance.


----------

